# Thai School



## outdoorbloke (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi i have a Thai girlfriend who has never finished high school in Thailand and therefore it is quite difficult for her to get a job what i am trying to find is a Thai school that she can go to 3-5 days a week to finish her high school and be able to find a reasonable job she lives in the Phanomsarakham Chachoengsao but would be able to locate to Bangkok if necessary any help would be appreciated


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

outdoorbloke said:


> Hi i have a Thai girlfriend who has never finished high school in Thailand and therefore it is quite difficult for her to get a job what i am trying to find is a Thai school that she can go to 3-5 days a week to finish her high school and be able to find a reasonable job she lives in the Phanomsarakham Chachoengsao but would be able to locate to Bangkok if necessary any help would be appreciated


I am not sure about a school (I guess it depends on her age - many in farming areas are in similar positions and schools could/would not cater for thme once they have missed the schooling age), but she could do a course in a particular industry that may interest her as an avenue in - or maybe find her a tutpr who will get her some quals.


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

There's something fishy about this post.

First off; *ANYONE *who wants to complete their high school education can avail themselves of any amount of government sponsored opportunities to use and abuse.

Despite what you might have read (or assumed!) Thailand has a great system of further educating the willing...

*WILLING is the operative word!*


----------



## outdoorbloke (Jun 4, 2009)

stogiebear said:


> There's something fishy about this post.
> 
> First off; *ANYONE *who wants to complete their high school education can avail themselves of any amount of government sponsored opportunities to use and abuse.
> 
> ...




Hi Stogiebear

how do you get into these systems she is willing to learn she is just like most Thai people to shy to ask others how thats why i am doing that part for her


----------



## gleeglee (Jun 18, 2009)

stogiebear said:


> There's something fishy about this post.
> 
> First off; *ANYONE *who wants to complete their high school education can avail themselves of any amount of government sponsored opportunities to use and abuse.
> 
> ...


In poor Farming communities working in the fields to help the family (eat) is more important than going to school, This is the main point of all the political unrest here in Thailand.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Every province has an adult education center.If she just goes to the closest high school in her district and asks the teacher there they can tell her where the center is.My wife had gone to one in Bangkok across from Ramkhamhaeng University and one in Sung Noen also.They are usally called (district/province name)non-formal education center.


----------

